# Drip edge under felt



## Jeoroc24 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm doing the roof on an outdoor patio cover. I installed the drip edge directly to the plywood deck (the roof is a 4:12 gable). Then I installed the felt over the deck and drip edge. The inspector came by today and said the drip edge should have been installed over the felt. I thought I was following the code with my installation. The code citation is below:

he following is from the Florida Building Code, Residential.
- SECTION R905
- - REQUIREMENTS FOR ROOF COVERINGS 
- - - R905.2 Asphalt shingles.
- - - - The installation of asphalt shingles shall comply with the provisions of this section.
- - - - R905.2.8 Flashing.
- - - - - Flashing for asphalt shingles shall comply with this section.
- - - - - R905.2.8.6 Drip edge.
- - - - - - Provide drip edge at eaves and gables of shingle roofs. Overlap to be a minimum of 3 inches (76 mm). Eave drip edges shall extend ½ inch (13 mm) below sheathing and extend back on the roof a minimum of 2 inches (51 mm). Drip edge at eaves shall be permitted to be installed either over or under the underlayment. If installed over the underlayment, there shall be a minimum 4 inch (102 mm) width of roof cement installed over the drip edge flange. Drip edge shall be mechanically fastened a maximum of 12 inches (305 mm) on center. Where the basic wind speed per Figure R301.2(4) is 110 mph (177 km/h) or greater or the mean roof height exceeds 33 feet (10 058 mm), drip edges shall be mechanically fastened a maximum of 4 inches (102 mm) on center.

Am I missing something? When I read this, it seemed pretty clear to me that drip edge can be installed over or under the felt.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The references I read say to put the drip edge under the felt at the bottom (eave) and over the felt up the sides (gables).

Water should not get under the shingles but if it does it will flow down the upper surface of the felt and when it gets tot he bottom (eave), it will get under the drip edge if the drip edge was on top of the felt and not glued down.


----------

